
From crime capital to America's most exciting city – the reinvention of Detroit - rmason
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/north-america/united-states/articles/city-break-detroit/
======
rmason
Hopefully this article marks the turn around in Detroit's reputation. The
author is seeing the same city I see every time I'm downtown. Progress is even
ever so slowly migrating out to some of the neighborhoods.

